# Breakaway mount?



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

Question: I met a gentleman yesterday while taking out of the Shoal River boat ramp on Hwy 85. He had a CMC 130 Break Away Mount on his 14 foot Xtreme SS, He said it's the only way to go if you fish shallow, stumpy areas with factory tilt & trim. I think it's an ingenious idea. Just curious if anyone else has any experience with one?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That's interesting. I believe fishwalton needs one of these.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

It is my understanding that a breakaway plate allows the foot of the motor to rise up & over submerged stumps, snags, etc., just as a motor without power tilt/trim would do, when not locked down. Therefore, at very slow speed, it should be a great help to avoid having to adjust the motor up & down a great deal & would prevent some jolts when hitting snags you don't see. But, when backing up in those areas, the prop is unprotected & it would probably be better to have it raised some. I also understand that nothing will help in the case of hitting an underwater object at increased speed. In that case, something is likely to get damaged either way. I have a motor with power tilt/trim & have considered a breakaway plate, but I understand that it sets the motor back about 4 inches & I hate the possibility of having to drill more holes in my boat.

Hopefully, someone with a lot of experience with a breakaway plate, will weigh in.

By the way, are you having much luck upriver of the Shoal River ramp on Hwy 85?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Probably better than going slow and being super careful - but that's all I got and it works pretty good. Interesting to see if someone's got one


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If you read about them the manufacturer says for less than 5mph.
http://www.cmcmarineproducts.com/pr...CMC-Tilt-and-Trim/CMC-BA-130-Break-Away-Mount


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the great responses! 
Geezer I wasn't doing any fishing that day just out enjoying the sunshine with the wife, but spoke with a few other fellas that said they caught a few down south of the bridge.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Geezer said:


> It is my understanding that a breakaway plate allows the foot of the motor to rise up & over submerged stumps, snags, etc., just as a motor without power tilt/trim would do, when not locked down. Therefore, at very slow speed, it should be a great help to avoid having to adjust the motor up & down a great deal & would prevent some jolts when hitting snags you don't see. But, when backing up in those areas, the prop is unprotected & it would probably be better to have it raised some. I also understand that nothing will help in the case of hitting an underwater object at increased speed. In that case, something is likely to get damaged either way. I have a motor with power tilt/trim & have considered a breakaway plate, but I understand that it sets the motor back about 4 inches & I hate the possibility of having to drill more holes in my boat.
> 
> Hopefully, someone with a lot of experience with a breakaway plate, will weigh in.
> 
> By the way, are you having much luck upriver of the Shoal River ramp on Hwy 85?



I'm not sure but think it would match your hole pattern on the boat.
I know that is the way with a jack plate. You would then bolt the motor to it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When I had my 1st 14 ft'r it didn't have T/T so i kept the motor unlocked fer the purpose of stumps and such... And boy did I throw that motor up a bunch! Looks like a great idea....

My 14 ftr now has a jack plate w/ T/T and I just putt along...ifin it's real shallow, I just raise the motor and use the troller. 

It looks like a cool idea to have one though!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This is how you drive shoal river


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> This is how you drive shoal river
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKqmDGbNjl0



Hope that hull has a bunch of reinforcement!!!:thumbsup: Looks like fun!


----------

